# عمرك حسيت بالوحدة



## candy shop (5 أغسطس 2008)

سؤال مباشر ليك 
: انت وحيد؟



اصل الوحدة مش بس انك تكون قاعد لوحدك فى مكان او ان يكون ملكش اصحاب.
فى وحدة اصعب من دى بكتير اوى انك مثلا تكون قاعد وسط اصحابك وكل الناس اللى بيحبوك وبرضه حاسس باالوحدة..


لما تسجن مشاكلك جواك لانك مش لاقى حد يفهمك..
لما تعد تتكلم كلام من قلبك ومتلاقيش حد مهتم بكلامك..
لما تكون متعود تتكلم مع حد وبترتاح معاه وفجأة يفارقك لاى سبب وبعديها متلاقيش حد يفهمك ويحس بيك زيه..
لما تكون نفسك تصرخ باللى جواك لكن يطلع كلامك وصرخاتك على شكل دموع فى عنيك لان مافيش حد بيسمعك..
ياترى بقى انت وحيد؟
طيب ياترى بتخاف ان ييجى عليك يوم تبقى فيه وحيد؟
يعنى عمرك فكرت قبل كده ان ممكن فى يوم من الايام اصحابك وكل اللى حواليك يبعدوا عنك وتبقى وحيد؟
بتخاف مثلا من الموت انه ياخد منك اعز الناس عليك؟
خايف من القدر او من الدنيا انها تبعد عنك اصحابك؟
ياترى بعد ده كله انت وحيد او خايف تبقى وحيد؟



اكيد معظمنا بيحس بالوحدة او على الاقل بيخاف من الوحدة، انا عن نفسى كتير بحس انى وحيدة وسط اصحابى لانى مش دايما بعرف اوصلهم احساسى اللى جوايا، دا غير ان احيانا الظروف بتبعد عنى الناس اللى بتفهمنى بجد وبتحس بيا حقيقى.





احلى كلام بقى ممكن يتقال فى الموضوع ده
ان الانسان المسيحى المفروض ان عمره ما يحس بالوحدة، وانت ليه اصلا ييجى فى دماغك التفكير ده؟



ايه مش لاقى حد يسمعك؟ ربنا مستعد يسمعك من هنا لبكره ده ربنا بيسكت الملايكة عشان يسمع صوتك وبيفرح جدا بيك ساعتها.
ايه مش لاقى حد يفهمك؟ وهتلاقى فين حد يفهمك مهما كان مخه وتفكيره ومشاعره قد ربنا؟ ربنا اللى عارف ادق ادق حاجة عنك معقولة هتلاقى حد يفهمك زيه؟
مش لاقى حد يحس بيك؟ ربنا اكتر واحد ممكن يحس بيك فى الدنيا كلها دا هو اللى قال "من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينى" فى اكتر من كده؟




المفروض انك عمرك ما تحس بالوحدة لان ربنا معاك دايما حتى لو اعز انسان عليك فارقك لاى سبب او لو ملكش اصحاب ربنا هو صاحبك والمفروض ان هو له الاولوية عن اصحابك
والمفروض كمان انك متخافش من اللى جاى، خايف تبقى وحيد؟ طيب ما احنا قولنا ان ربنا معاك ومش هيسيبك خايف ليه بقى؟ دايما قول لربنا"ليس كما اريد انا بل كما تريد انت" سيب ارادة ربنا هى اللى تمشيك فى مستقبلك وزى ماربنا هيختارلك تكون وحيد او مش وحيد اعرف ان ده الاحسن ليك.
وصدقونى مافيش حد ممكن يريحك قد ربنا، كل اللى عليك انك تكلمه وهتلقاه سمعك وحاسس بيك وبضعفك وهتلاقيه احسن ميت مرة من اى حد فاكره ممكن يريحك.




اللى نطلع منه من الموضوع الطويل ده ان عمر ما حد فينا يقول:-
(انا وحيد) 


منقول​


----------



## Kiril (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: عمرك حسيت بالوحدة*

اه كتير
و بحب اسمع 
Show me the meaning of being lonely للباك ستريت بويز


----------



## candy shop (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: عمرك حسيت بالوحدة*



kiro_shohdy قال:


> اه كتير
> و بحب اسمع
> show me the meaning of being lonely للباك ستريت بويز



شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## just member (6 أغسطس 2008)

*دائما يا كاندى *
*دائما*
*شكرا للموضوع*​


----------



## candy shop (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: عمرك حسيت بالوحدة*



come with me قال:


> *دائما يا كاندى *
> *دائما*
> *شكرا للموضوع*​



شكراااااااااااااااااا ليك يا جوجو 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Aksios (5 أكتوبر 2008)

> لما تكون متعود تتكلم مع حد وبترتاح معاه وفجأة يفارقك لاى سبب وبعديها متلاقيش حد يفهمك ويحس بيك زيه..



احساس صعب جداااااااا جدااااااا


----------



## sosana (5 أكتوبر 2008)

> ان الانسان المسيحى المفروض ان عمره ما يحس بالوحدة، وانت ليه اصلا ييجى فى دماغك التفكير ده؟
> 
> ايه مش لاقى حد يسمعك؟ ربنا مستعد يسمعك من هنا لبكره ده ربنا بيسكت الملايكة عشان يسمع صوتك وبيفرح جدا بيك ساعتها.
> ايه مش لاقى حد يفهمك؟ وهتلاقى فين حد يفهمك مهما كان مخه وتفكيره ومشاعره قد ربنا؟ ربنا اللى عارف ادق ادق حاجة عنك معقولة هتلاقى حد يفهمك زيه؟
> ...



موضوع حلو اووووووي يا كاندي
 بجد كلمات معزية جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمر


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أكتوبر 2008)

طول عمرى 
مرسىىىىى يا كاندى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## candy shop (5 أكتوبر 2008)

++ربنا موجود++ قال:


> احساس صعب جداااااااا جدااااااا


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## candy shop (5 أكتوبر 2008)

sosana قال:


> موضوع حلو اووووووي يا كاندي
> بجد كلمات معزية جدا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمر


 
ميرسى اوى اوى يا سوسته

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (5 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> طول عمرى
> 
> مرسىىىىى يا كاندى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


 

ميرسى ليك يا كوكو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## totty (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*كتييييييييييييييييير يا كاندى

بجد موضوع راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع لمس قلوبنا كلنا




*​


----------



## candy shop (5 أكتوبر 2008)

totty قال:


> *كتييييييييييييييييير يا كاندى*​
> 
> *بجد موضوع راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع لمس قلوبنا كلنا*​
> 
> ...


 

ميرسى لتشجيعك يا قمر​


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*طيب لو كان اسمه وحيد يعمل اية
ههههه
مشكورة اخت كاندي موضوع جميل جدا"
بقالي اسبوعين ما شفتش حد
صباحا"
رياضة في البرية
وبعدها على الرسم  جنب الكومبيوتر 
اصله البعد عن الناس يريح اكثر
سلام المسيح




*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (5 أكتوبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> لما تكون متعود تتكلم مع حد وبترتاح معاه وفجأة يفارقك لاى سبب وبعديها متلاقيش حد يفهمك ويحس بيك زيه..​






candy shop قال:


> لما تكون نفسك تصرخ باللى جواك لكن يطلع كلامك وصرخاتك على شكل دموع فى عنيك لان مافيش حد بيسمعك..








candy shop قال:


> ايه مش لاقى حد يسمعك؟ ربنا مستعد يسمعك من هنا لبكره ده ربنا بيسكت الملايكة عشان يسمع صوتك وبيفرح جدا بيك ساعتها.
> ايه مش لاقى حد يفهمك؟ وهتلاقى فين حد يفهمك مهما كان مخه وتفكيره ومشاعره قد ربنا؟ ربنا اللى عارف ادق ادق حاجة عنك معقولة هتلاقى حد يفهمك زيه؟






candy shop قال:


> مش لاقى حد يحس بيك؟ ربنا اكتر واحد ممكن يحس بيك فى الدنيا كلها دا هو اللى قال "من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينى" فى اكتر من كده؟


 



candy shop قال:


> المفروض انك عمرك ما تحس بالوحدة لان ربنا معاك دايما حتى لو اعز انسان عليك فارقك لاى سبب او لو ملكش اصحاب ربنا هو صاحبك والمفروض ان هو له الاولوية عن اصحابك




*ميرسي يا تاسونى كاندى *
*بجد موضوعك جه فى وقتو*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك الكبيرة يارب دايماً*​


----------



## candy shop (5 أكتوبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *طيب لو كان اسمه وحيد يعمل اية*
> 
> *ههههه*
> *مشكورة اخت كاندي موضوع جميل جدا"*
> ...


 

اول مره اعرف انك بترسم

دى حاجه جميله اوى بجد

البعد عن الناس ساعات بيريح

بس مش دايما لان الواحد ميقدرش يقعد من غير ناس

شكراااااااااااااااا كليم

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (5 أكتوبر 2008)

ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس قال:


> [/size]
> 
> [/size]
> 
> ...


 

ميرسى لتشجيعك يا ماريان

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أكتوبر 2008)

كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير اوى اوى اوى وبيكون اصعب احساس امر بيه ربنا يعوض تعبك يا كاندى


----------



## candy shop (6 أكتوبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير اوى اوى اوى وبيكون اصعب احساس امر بيه ربنا يعوض تعبك يا كاندى


 
ميرسى ليكى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (13 يناير 2009)

سؤال مباشر ليك 
:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 انت وحيد؟​


اصل الوحدة مش بس انك تكون قاعد لوحدك فى مكان او ان يكون ملكش اصحاب.
فى وحدة اصعب من دى بكتير اوى انك مثلا تكون قاعد وسط اصحابك وكل الناس اللى بيحبوك وبرضه حاسس باالوحدة..
لما تسجن مشاكلك جواك لانك مش لاقى حد يفهمك..
لما تعد تتكلم كلام من قلبك ومتلاقيش حد مهتم بكلامك..
لما تكون متعود تتكلم مع حد وبترتاح معاه وفجأة يفارقك لاى سبب وبعديها متلاقيش حد يفهمك ويحس بيك زيه..
لما تكون نفسك تصرخ باللى جواك لكن يطلع كلامك وصرخاتك على شكل دموع فى عنيك لان مافيش حد بيسمعك..
ياترى بقى انت وحيد؟
طيب ياترى بتخاف ان ييجى عليك يوم تبقى فيه وحيد؟
يعنى عمرك فكرت قبل كده ان ممكن فى يوم من الايام اصحابك وكل اللى حواليك يبعدوا عنك وتبقى وحيد؟
بتخاف مثلا من الموت انه ياخد منك اعز الناس عليك؟
خايف من القدر او من الدنيا انها تبعد عنك اصحابك؟
ياترى بعد ده كله انت وحيد او خايف تبقى وحيد؟​


اكيد معظمنا بيحس بالوحدة او على الاقل بيخاف من الوحدة، انا عن نفسى كتير بحس انى وحيدة وسط اصحابى لانى مش دايما بعرف اوصلهم احساسى اللى جوايا، دا غير ان احيانا الظروف بتبعد عنى الناس اللى بتفهمنى بجد وبتحس بيا حقيقى.​


احلى كلام بقى ممكن يتقال فى الموضوع ده
ان الانسان المسيحى المفروض ان عمره ما يحس بالوحدة، وانت ليه اصلا ييجى فى دماغك التفكير ده؟
ايه مش لاقى حد يسمعك؟ ربنا مستعد يسمعك من هنا لبكره ده ربنا بيسكت الملايكة عشان يسمع صوتك وبيفرح جدا بيك ساعتها.
ايه مش لاقى حد يفهمك؟ وهتلاقى فين حد يفهمك مهما كان مخه وتفكيره ومشاعره قد ربنا؟ ربنا اللى عارف ادق ادق حاجة عنك معقولة هتلاقى حد يفهمك زيه؟
مش لاقى حد يحس بيك؟ ربنا اكتر واحد ممكن يحس بيك فى الدنيا كلها دا هو اللى قال "من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينى" فى اكتر من كده؟​

المفروض انك عمرك ما تحس بالوحدة لان ربنا معاك دايما حتى لو اعز انسان عليك فارقك لاى سبب او لو ملكش اصحاب ربنا هو صاحبك والمفروض ان هو له الاولوية عن اصحابك
والمفروض كمان انك متخافش من اللى جاى، خايف تبقى وحيد؟ طيب ما احنا قولنا ان ربنا معاك ومش هيسيبك خايف ليه بقى؟ دايما قول لربنا"ليس كما اريد انا بل كما تريد انت" سيب ارادة ربنا هى اللى تمشيك فى مستقبلك وزى ماربنا هيختارلك تكون وحيد او مش وحيد اعرف ان ده الاحسن ليك.
وصدقونى مافيش حد ممكن يريحك قد ربنا، كل اللى عليك انك تكلمه وهتلقاه سمعك وحاسس بيك وبضعفك وهتلاقيه احسن ميت مرة من اى حد فاكره ممكن يريحك.
اللى نطلع منه من الموضوع الطويل ده ان عمر ما حد فينا يقول:-
(انا وحيد) 
لكن يقول:-
(انا كنت وحيد لغاية اما عرفت ربنا بجد)
وجربوااااااااااااا
منقول​


----------



## Ferrari (13 يناير 2009)

الله على الراوعة يا كاندى جميل خالص الموضوع

تسلم ايديك

​


----------



## kalimooo (13 يناير 2009)

بالفعل موضوع رائع كاندي

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 يناير 2009)

*موضوع روعه ومهم جدا

أحييكي عليه كاندي

شكرا ليكي

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 يناير 2009)

> ايه مش لاقى حد يفهمك؟ وهتلاقى فين حد يفهمك مهما كان مخه وتفكيره ومشاعره قد ربنا؟ ربنا اللى عارف ادق ادق حاجة عنك معقولة هتلاقى حد يفهمك زيه؟
> مش لاقى حد يحس بيك؟ ربنا اكتر واحد ممكن يحس بيك فى الدنيا كلها دا هو اللى قال "من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينى" فى اكتر من كده؟


*عظيمة حتي في المواضيع المنقولة يا كاندي 

مرسي بجد الكلمات دي ريحتني كتيير​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (16 يناير 2009)

_*



			لكن يقول:-
(انا كنت وحيد لغاية اما عرفت ربنا بجد)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اااااااااااااااااااااااااامين مرسية يمامتى على الروعة دى ​*_


----------



## H O P A (16 يناير 2009)

جميل اوي الموضوع بجد ...

و انا رأيي هيكون غريب شوية ... الوحدة هي اجمل حاجة بجد !!!!​


----------



## بولس ملاك عبد ا (17 يناير 2009)

الموضوع بجد جميل بس انا رااي ان الوحدة لها مذاق الشهد والمر في وقت واحد يعني لو واحد حابب يعيش في الدير اكيد الوحدة طعمها كالشهد لكن ان كان زي حالتنا عايش في العالم اكيد طعمها مر والوحدة احساس قبل ما تكون واقعيمكن تلاقي دموعك تونسك بس لو كانت دموعك هربانة منك يا تري ممكن تعمل اية ممكن تلافي حد حتي لو زهق منك انتبتبقي حاسس بية وبرضة بتبقي وحيد ما يكونش قدامك الا حاجتين........تتمني الموت او.....؟او بسرعة نجري نروح ونترمي في حضن يسوع بس يا تري ممكن نقدر..........؟


----------



## happy angel (18 يناير 2009)

*ميرسى كتيررر كاندى موضوع راااائع


ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## candy shop (20 يناير 2009)

ferrari قال:


> الله على الراوعة يا كاندى جميل خالص الموضوع​
> تسلم ايديك​


 
ميرسى اوى لزوقك يا فرارى 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (20 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> بالفعل موضوع رائع كاندي
> 
> ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يباركك يا كليمو​


----------



## candy shop (20 يناير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع روعه ومهم جدا​*
> 
> *أحييكي عليه كاندي*​
> *شكرا ليكي*​
> ...


 
ميرسى لزوقك  يا مايكل 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (20 يناير 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*اااااااااااااااااااااااااامين مرسية يمامتى على الروعة دى *_​



شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا انجى يا حبيبتى​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (20 يناير 2009)

*ربنا مستعد يسمعك من هنا لبكره ده ربنا بيسكت الملايكة عشان يسمع صوتك 
اللللللله ياماما كاندى الموضوع رااااااائع ومريح جدااااااااا وكلها تعزيه وامل 
ربنا يباركك ويخليكى*


----------



## candy shop (20 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *عظيمة حتي في المواضيع المنقولة يا كاندي​*
> 
> 
> *مرسي بجد الكلمات دي ريحتني كتيير*​


 
ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى

على كلامك الجميل 

كلك زوق بجد

ربنا يخليكى​


----------



## candy shop (20 يناير 2009)

!!!h.o.p.a!!! قال:


> جميل اوي الموضوع بجد ...​
> 
> 
> و انا رأيي هيكون غريب شوية ... الوحدة هي اجمل حاجة بجد !!!!​


 
ليه الوحد حلوه 

مش فى كل وقت

شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يكون معاك​


----------



## candy shop (20 يناير 2009)

بولس ملاك عبد ا قال:


> الموضوع بجد جميل بس انا رااي ان الوحدة لها مذاق الشهد والمر في وقت واحد يعني لو واحد حابب يعيش في الدير اكيد الوحدة طعمها كالشهد لكن ان كان زي حالتنا عايش في العالم اكيد طعمها مر والوحدة احساس قبل ما تكون واقعيمكن تلاقي دموعك تونسك بس لو كانت دموعك هربانة منك يا تري ممكن تعمل اية ممكن تلافي حد حتي لو زهق منك انتبتبقي حاسس بية وبرضة بتبقي وحيد ما يكونش قدامك الا حاجتين........تتمني الموت او.....؟او بسرعة نجري نروح ونترمي في حضن يسوع بس يا تري ممكن نقدر..........؟


 
اكيد يا بولس حضن يسوع احس واجمل واحن

شكراااااااااااااااا ليك 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (20 يناير 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى كتيررر كاندى موضوع راااائع​*
> 
> 
> 
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا هابى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

